# Rac 2-13-2011



## hound dog (Jan 14, 2011)

This will be our first shoot at our new land with new lanes and lots of fun. Man We can't wait to show yall what we got for yall this year. We think yall will like it.

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746

From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok then maybe not.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 17, 2011)

You are posting about a shoot that is PN. That is why there is no excitement yet. Give it a few weeks and everyone will be on here talking bad about you..... PN= Post Newberry! or after the Florida ASA shoot for Runny.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 17, 2011)

So I can post if I want to and re post to myself if I want. You put two or three threads up about the same shoot.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jan 17, 2011)

The only difference is that we are actually going to show up for your shoot!!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 18, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> The only difference is that we are actually going to show up for your shoot!!



I had to work.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 18, 2011)

We are excited pound-puppy!!!


----------



## jdmac (Jan 18, 2011)

will try and make it, my 7 yr old cant wait! santa brought her a new bow!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 19, 2011)

Taylor Co. said:


> We are excited pound-puppy!!!



MMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEE tttttttttooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see the new arrow flinging place. The first shoot is a little ways off yet but I don't figure to miss it.


----------



## young gunna (Jan 19, 2011)

where is it?


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 19, 2011)

young gunna said:


> where is it?



I-75 to exit 205 in Griffin. R to R on Jackson rd. L on Tomochichi Rd. A lot closer to I-75. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=588691


----------



## young gunna (Jan 19, 2011)

cool!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 22, 2011)

We went down and started mowing and that grass was high. Still got some more to cut.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 23, 2011)

Three more weekends. It will be here befor you know it. But not befor RBO and ASA FLA.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 24, 2011)

3-D is here...RBO then FLA. and then down to RAC for some good times with our brothers from other mothers,,,  Can't wait


----------



## Taylor Co. (Jan 24, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> 3-D is here...RBO then FLA. and then down to RAC for some good times with our brothers from other mothers,,,  Can't wait



I can't wait to have some 3-d fun!


----------



## hound dog (Jan 25, 2011)

www.racarchery.com


----------



## hound dog (Jan 26, 2011)

Going sat to do some more work. Anyone want to come help?


----------



## countrytime (Jan 27, 2011)

I am taking Summer to her Chorus practice. Sorry


----------



## hound dog (Jan 31, 2011)

Two weeks.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well we got to get thru one more weekend and then off to RAC,,can't wait to get down there and check out their new area and range. If their is anyone out their that wants to go to a great place to shoot and have lots of laughs then you need to come on down to RAC. RBO will be there with a crowd. I just got a bow to shoot so I know I'm coming. See everyone there.....


----------



## countrytime (Feb 2, 2011)

I will be firing up the grill for some dogs and burgers. You know the norm.....


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 2, 2011)

countrytime said:


> I will be firing up the grill for some dogs and burgers. You know the norm.....



Gonna fling some arrows maybe hit the target and definatly sample some food!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Jody


----------



## hound dog (Feb 2, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Hey Jody



Hello Brian.

See you this weekend at ASA in FLA.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hope all you guys have a great time in Fla. and shoot great. Wish RBO could go and hang out with ya'll but we'll see you guys when ya'll are back in Ga. down at RAC for their first shoot of the year. Can't wait to check out the new spot,,,and shoot in Bow Novice,, ,,Just Kidding,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 2, 2011)

RBO will be down at RAC to do some great eating and so so shooting,,, Scott tell Mamma to bring the brownies...


----------



## hound dog (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok we are going to put the Iron buck in the tournament so if you shoot at it you will get a 10 or a 12 if you pass you get a 0. We are going to give you the yardage it will be at yalls max.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 2, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Ok we are going to put the Iron buck in the tournament so if you shoot at it you will get a 10 or a 12 if you pass you get a 0. We are going to give you the yardage it will be at yalls max.



O and if you miss the 10 ring and hit it any where else you get a 0 and a broken arrow.


----------



## Rip Steele (Feb 2, 2011)

Can't Make this one. I'll be in the smokey mountains. maybe next go around.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 2, 2011)

Rip Steele said:


> Can't Make this one. I'll be in the smokey mountains. maybe next go around.



You will be missed but have fun see on the next round.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 2, 2011)

hound dog said:


> O and if you miss the 10 ring and hit it any where else you get a 0 and a broken arrow.





hound dog said:


> Ok we are going to put the Iron buck in the tournament so if you shoot at it you will get a 10 or a 12 if you pass you get a 0. We are going to give you the yardage it will be at yalls max.



Ok I was just kidding. But do yall think about it if we did put it out there and did that?


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 3, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> RBO will be down at RAC to do some great eating and so so shooting,,, Scott tell Mamma to bring the brownies...



Oh man them are some good brownies!!




hound dog said:


> Ok I was just kidding. But do yall think about it if we did put it out there and did that?



I say you put it in and known yardage of 20


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 3, 2011)

Deerehauler you stay out of my brownies,,,,,,Ok I can share,,,lol..


----------



## mattech (Feb 3, 2011)

Just saw this, it is really close to me, Hopefully I can make it to a couple shoots.


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't know how this keeps happening but the 10 day forecast shows a crappy cold week and then..... AHHHHHH... the heavens part and there is beautiful shooting weather on Sunday..... Hurray. See ya'll Sunday.


----------



## countrytime (Feb 7, 2011)

Brian we are living right in the RAC world...


----------



## hound dog (Feb 7, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Don't know how this keeps happening but the 10 day forecast shows a crappy cold week and then..... AHHHHHH... the heavens part and there is beautiful shooting weather on Sunday..... Hurray. See ya'll Sunday.



Yes sir looks to be a great weekend.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 7, 2011)

We just ordered a target for yall hope its here by the weekend.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 8, 2011)

So glad to here the weekend is going to be great shooting weather.. Hope everyone will come on down to RAC and enjoy the fun and get some brownies..lol GOOD TIMES AHEAD.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 8, 2011)

me and another from augusta might make it!


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 8, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> So glad to here the weekend is going to be great shooting weather.. Hope everyone will come on down to RAC and enjoy the fun and get some brownies..lol GOOD TIMES AHEAD.



Keep it quite about the brownies that way there is more for us


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 8, 2011)

If I ain't in jail, I'll be there. 
Chances are good too. I ain't been in jail in 35 years. 
Look for me at high noon !


----------



## hound dog (Feb 8, 2011)

hound dog said:


> We just ordered a target for yall hope its here by the weekend.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 8, 2011)

hound dog said:


>


----------



## hound dog (Feb 8, 2011)

hound dog said:


> We just ordered a target for yall hope its here by the weekend.





hound dog said:


>





deerehauler said:


>


----------



## tattooed archer (Feb 8, 2011)

will there be the known classes this weekend .


----------



## hound dog (Feb 8, 2011)

tattooed archer said:


> will there be the known classes this weekend .



Sorry but no. But if you get enuf people to join we will start one.
Or you can bring a range finder and shoot for fun and get some practice.

Here are our classes.  http://racarchery.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=94


----------



## tattooed archer (Feb 8, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Sorry but no. But if you get enuf people to join we will start one.
> Or you can bring a range finder and shoot for fun and get some practice.
> 
> Here are our classes.  http://racarchery.com/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=94



If I'm off I'll be there , I think I might do the practice thing to see if I can better myself at shot placement on the known course. I think you need to be able to shoot atleast 20 up on one day and near the same on the second day of a ASA k-45 to place on the podeum.


----------



## tattooed archer (Feb 8, 2011)

who would like to shoot a known group.


----------



## Brian from GA (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey everybody the Tattooed Archer actually lives and breaths... I saw him in FL as living proof. Someone must have had a laying on of hands here recently cause several of our beloved past participants have seen the light and come back from their wicked ways to join us back on the archery range where they belong.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 9, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Hey everybody the Tattooed Archer actually lives and breaths... I saw him in FL as living proof. Someone must have had a laying on of hands here recently cause several of our beloved past participants have seen the light and come back from their wicked ways to join us back on the archery range where they belong.



Yep, and Nathan shot real well..He hasn't shot a tourney in 2-yrs. and shot UP for the weekend..I am back, except for the rest failure Sat. I would have shot really well..12-targets in I was 4-up. Then that happened w/the rest(2-complete misses and 5-5's)..Sun. took me 6-7 targets to get it completely straight..I shot clean the rest of the way.
I will be at RAC Sun. Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 9, 2011)

What's the shoot times?


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 9, 2011)

I think 8-2pm must be signed in by 2pm, right Hound-Doggie?


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, that would be perfect then if I can get there between 10 and 11. Looking to make up for yardage errors and center serving failure a couple weeks ago. 

I was playin Arrow Roulette!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 9, 2011)

Taylor Co. said:


> I think 8-2pm must be signed in by 2pm, right Hound-Doggie?



Yep. You got it man.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 9, 2011)

The 13th is shaping up to be a pretty day. Cant wait !


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 9, 2011)

Should be a fine day to kill some Foam.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 9, 2011)

Make sure yall bring me a birthday present.


----------



## badcompany (Feb 9, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Make sure yall bring me a birthday present.



And old shoes or boots, couple of wet spots.


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 9, 2011)

hound dog said:


> Make sure yall bring me a birthday present.



I got your B-day present.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 9, 2011)

killitgrillit said:


> I got your B-day present.



What is it?


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 10, 2011)

hound dog said:


> What is it?



Do you really want that answered If so you may hafta wait till Sunday


----------



## hound dog (Feb 10, 2011)

three more days.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 10, 2011)

hound dog said:


> We just ordered a target for yall hope its here by the weekend.



It just got here. Can't wait for yall to see it Sunday.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Friday then Saturday,,,,then RAC bound   Can't wait to see the new place and give Hound dog his Birthday Whooping,,,


----------



## hound dog (Feb 10, 2011)

passthru24 said:


> Friday then Saturday,,,,then RAC bound   Can't wait to see the new place and give Hound dog his Birthday Whooping,,,



No spanking just gifts.


----------



## young gunna (Feb 11, 2011)

I will be there to collect my blesbok.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 11, 2011)

young gunna said:


> I will be there to collect my blesbok.



Good luck.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 11, 2011)

Two more days


----------



## countrytime (Feb 11, 2011)

You can't come over beating on the DOG they will arrest you for that...lol


----------



## badcompany (Feb 11, 2011)

Gotcha grill ready Country, I can taste a burger now. We are looking like we will be blessed with great weather for our shoot. Can't wait to see what kind of present killitgrillit will be bringing the hound dog. Coming from that group I am a little scared to see. Heard rumors of a singing dancer.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 11, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Gotcha grill ready Country, I can taste a burger now. We are looking like we will be blessed with great weather for our shoot. Can't wait to see what kind of present killitgrillit will be bringing the hound dog. Coming from that group I am a little scared to see. Heard rumors of a singing dancer.



Wonder who that could be. LOL


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't wait untill Sunday!!!!


----------



## killitgrillit (Feb 11, 2011)

badcompany said:


> Gotcha grill ready Country, I can taste a burger now. We are looking like we will be blessed with great weather for our shoot. Can't wait to see what kind of present killitgrillit will be bringing the hound dog. Coming from that group I am a little scared to see. Heard rumors of a singing dancer.



All I can say is Passthru24 has been taking singing lessons and we went to Victoria secrets today for somthing he needed.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't worry I will have my camera to record the moment.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 11, 2011)

O my. This should be good.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 12, 2011)

We are going out to do some touch up at the club today. See yall tomorrow.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Feb 12, 2011)

Runny wil be there!


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 12, 2011)

Going to be a beautiful day.  Come on out!!!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 12, 2011)

It's here ya. See yall tomorrow.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 12, 2011)

Anticipating a good 3/D shoot is like the night before Christmas. I'll be up all night. My average is 6 hrs sleep and foggy headed.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Jody HELP we need the address for my gps,so the columbus gang can come .don't worry blake and brain have to work .


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 13, 2011)

If you are using a GPS, use 1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746

If anyone has a large three finger back tension release with a safety they want to sell please bring it to the shoot and ask for Robert at the check in table.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 13, 2011)

Directions to RAC

GPS-1642 Tomochichi Rd, Griffin, GA 30223-6746

From I-75 North: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn RIGHT onto GA-16 W. Go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From I-75 South: Take the Griffin-Jackson Exit (205) Turn Left onto GA-16 W. Go 0.5 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Jackson: Go thru Jackson on State 16. When you go over I-75, go 0.4 miles and take the 1st RIGHT onto JACKSON RD. Go 2.6 miles and turn LEFT onto TOMOCHICHI RD. GO 0.5 miles and 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is on the RIGHT. Look for the sign.

From Griffin: Go thru Griffin on State 16. Turn left on TOMOCHICHI Road, about 1.0 mile past High Falls Road. Take a right in .1 miles to stay on TOMOCHICHI Road. 1567 TOMOCHICHI RD is 1.5 miles on the LEFT. Look for the sign.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I had a good time but would've had a better time if Id shot better. 
 For me it was a challenging course. I liked it though. You don't want em all easy, ain't learning anything. 
Tod shot the obsession bow that Dennis had built. It looked pretty good. Heres a few pics !


----------



## mitchi (Feb 13, 2011)

*RAC Shoot*

You guys are first class. Very well run and we had a great time.  IMO the course was tough, but well thought out and very fair.  Congrats to the guys that shot well.

Mike...It was nice to meet you and thanks for shooting with us.  I hope I didn't pass along some bad habits.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 13, 2011)

Had a blast.  Thanks to all the shooters that came out today!!!!  Met some great folks today.  Beautiful day to be in the outdoors in Georgia.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 13, 2011)

Got to be quick to catch this young man shooting.  Look at the concentration on his face.  Awesome!!!
















8


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks RAC!!! This new place is sweet. Guys and Gals, you need to come to one of these shoots. RAC does an exemplary job with their shoots!

I think we need a few shorter shots. Please! Really challenging! No seriously, I really enjoyed myself today. 1st time shooting a BT hinge release on a 3d course. I really liked it.


----------



## badcompany (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that came out and shot with us today. We had a great turnout and got to meet some new people that had never shot with us before. Hope everyone had a good time. Sorry if some thought it was to challenging. We ask for your feedback so we will know what to do next time, and we listen to those comments. Thats how we know what you guys are looking for.

If anyone knows who lost a gray zip-up jacket in a 2X we have one and will hold on to it until it can be reunited with its owner.


----------



## passthru24 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well RAC put on a great shoot today and I would like to say the new place is the ticket..Loved It.. The shoot was set really well and you guys did a great job their to. To all at RAC you guys are a class act once again and from one group to another, we are really glad to be friends with all ya'll. Happy Birthday to Hound Dog and hope you have so many more. Thanks again for a great time and my Wife said she would be back for sure. Congrats on a Great Shoot


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 13, 2011)

Scott, the range was just right. Long, but not too long. Some deceiving targets......(that stinking javelina comes to mind..lol) but a very good range, in fact, shot better today than I did on Sat in Florida, and that course wasn't as long as yours. Like I said, long, but not too much, just right! Can't wait til next time! (plus it's almost 45 mins closer to me!!!)


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hats off! My first time shooting with you guys, but it was great. Loved the range. As many said, it was challenging, but fair. It made me think. Maybe a few times I even second guessed myself. The layout and spread between targets was great and not distracting. I'll be back for sure! Great to meet Big John and others. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for every one coming out to my birth day party it was great 111 people came out to celebrate with me. LOL

Thanks for the new bow yall. Yall are to cool best friends every.

A big thanks to every one helps put the shoots on we could not do it with out everyone of yall.

This was a great day wow thanks again yall.


----------

